# What to do guys? What to do?



## teenscrapper16 (May 9, 2013)

I've got an 18 k gold rope necklace. I'm stuck on whether to sell it to the jewelry shop, refine it, or keep it so I can eventually get a bar of bullion.
I believe it to be 2+ grams, any ideas would be great. It's also in great condition and I have a few sterling marked pieces that are gold plated should I deplate them or just melt them down as is for silver. I have about 4 ounces of sterling and am quite excited.


----------



## solar_plasma (May 9, 2013)

Plan A: I would polish it and give it to my girlfriend 

Plan B: Otherwise I would keep it and use it to perform some of Hoke's exercises.

I would especially not sell it, unless the goldprice is skyrocketing.


----------



## teenscrapper16 (May 9, 2013)

Genius solar genius i guess ill have to stick to the non precious recycling for money.


----------



## teenscrapper16 (May 9, 2013)

The only reason i considered selling it was to get more equipment such as labware, furnaces, respirators, chemicals, and/or tools. This is the main reason i considered it. I really want to make some 1 oz bars of silver should i purify it or just melt it down as sterling bars.


----------



## metatp (May 9, 2013)

I could be wrong, but I think Solar meant to send it to him so that he could give it to his girlfriend :lol: Just kidding.


----------



## teenscrapper16 (May 9, 2013)

Haha I am sure Solar would love that. Haha I might need it for my tests however. Can anyone suggest a nice melting torch thats rather economical.


----------



## jmdlcar (May 9, 2013)

Hi,

I have the Bernz-o-matic TS8000 it is a MAPP torch. It is around $60.00.

Jack


----------



## butcher (May 15, 2013)

teenscrapper16, 
Here are my thoughts, save it the way it is right now, it has a value easily recognized, you will lose that if melted, also most of your lab can be set up very cheaply, you can make some of the things you need and use old jars and second hand kitchenware, buy a couple of chemicals only as you have use for them, save this valuable scrap, and later decide whether to sell as is or refine after you get more practice, the price may also be much better later, what you have now is as good as money in the bank.


----------



## solar_plasma (May 16, 2013)

> what you have now is as good as money in the bank



That's not the whole truth, in fact, it is much better, than money in the bank! Inflation of 2-7% and you only get 1,5% for money in the bank, - bank means extermination of values.

Giving it to your girlfriend is an investment: She will get happy and will not that fast get angry, when you spend 50 hours a week to your refining thing. 8) I know,what I amtalking about. :lol:


----------



## teenscrapper16 (May 16, 2013)

Guys I have a yellow cylinder that was attached to a lot of water pumps made by itt goulds. It is approximately 2.5 inches and it says Itt PM 10uF+-10%. 160v 60hz HPFR. I cracked it open with the largest set of bolt cutters I had. It Is about a 3/4 inch thick. I was surprised how hard it was to get it cut in half. Inside was a shiny grayish metal that seemed to have been wrapped like a foil.


----------



## teenscrapper16 (May 16, 2013)

This is it


----------



## teenscrapper16 (May 16, 2013)

Inside


----------



## resabed01 (May 16, 2013)

It's a capacitor made up from Mylar and aluminum


----------



## teenscrapper16 (May 16, 2013)

Any value


----------



## squarecoinman (May 16, 2013)

teenscrapper16 said:


> Any value



Yes , but you will need a lot of them , Alu is about 2 us Dollar per Kilo :mrgreen: 

scm


----------



## Geo (May 16, 2013)

scrap yards here will not buy aluminum foil capacitors for no amount and will not buy other scrap if it contains those capacitors. the oil contain PCB's (Polychlorinated biphenyl) which is on the same level as asbestos and lead in that they are all very toxic.


----------



## teenscrapper16 (May 16, 2013)

I know what aluminum prices bring i scrape average 1000lbs of extrusion 200lbs of cans 600 cast aluminum so yeah im highly qualified in base metals however i was just wondering if there was any value in general. Geo answered my question perfectly.


----------



## teenscrapper16 (May 16, 2013)

My grandpa has cast lead for years and years however and he has never gotten any health problems from it. The drinking i cannot say the same.


----------



## solar_plasma (May 16, 2013)

> My grandpa has cast lead for years and years however and he has never gotten any health problems from it. The drinking i cannot say the same.



Interesting from a scientific point of view would be, if he had made an intelligence test before working with lead and after, compared with a control group of men in the same age and the same drinking behaviour. If he had been a gravid woman, a CT of the childs brain would also have cast light on lead's evil effects.

So, it isn't that simple.


----------



## teenscrapper16 (May 19, 2013)

This is true but from a realistic point of view no major arm wasdone to need surgerybor life support.


----------



## solar_plasma (May 20, 2013)

I am afraid, people who live near pcb contaminated montsanto grounds will not agree.


----------



## teenscrapper16 (May 20, 2013)

I completely agree with you im just saying he was one of the lucky few who have made it without being destroyed by it.


----------

